# برنامج هام جدا فى cnc ياريت حد يعرف يجيبه



## هندسة انتاج (4 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
فيه برنامج خاص بال cnc simulationاسمه CNCEZPRO
ياريت اللى يعرفه يجيبه او يرفعه انا دخلت على موقع البرنامج ولازم تدفع علشان تجيبه يعنى مفيش نسخه ديمو حتى
www.cncezpro.com
شكرا


----------



## adel_sebaey1 (9 مايو 2010)

بنا يوفقك


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (9 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم هذا رابط البرنامج الديمو

http://www.cncezpro.com/tmp/ae30dw/CNCezPRO2008-AE-042008-30D.exe


----------



## salah_design (9 مايو 2010)

طــارق _ بــلال قال:


> السلام عليكم هذا رابط البرنامج الديمو
> 
> http://www.cncezpro.com/tmp/ae30dw/cncezpro2008-ae-042008-30d.exe


اخي طارق
انا دخلت هذه المشاركة
وانا لا لي بالعير ولا بالنفير 
بس من اعجابي بمشاركاتك دخلت اشوف ايه الموضوع
واقول حفظك الله وبارك في جهودك وان يكون عملك مقبول عند الله وان تفتخر عند لقاء الله عز وجل عندما تسال عن علمك 
ماذا عملت به
تحياتي لك


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (16 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخي صلاح حياك الله

هذا الموقع يشرح ويوضح للمبتدءين كيف تتحرك الماكينه بناء على اوامر الجي كود فمتى تتحرك حركه خطية مستقيمه ومتى تتحرك حركة دائرية في اتجاه عقارب الساعه ومتي تكون ضد عقارب الساعه

ومتى تكون حركة شغل وبتغذية معينه ومتى تكون حركه حره سريعه وهكذا

ادخل على الموقع نفسه وسوف تتضح لك الرؤيا أكثر

اما عن البرنامج فلم أجربه بعد لأنه ديمو ولكن سوف اقوم بتجريبه لأعطيكم انطباعي عنه
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (16 مايو 2010)

لابد ان تتصل بالشركة ليعطوك كلمة السر التي تضعها في عملية التثبيت وتجرب البرنامج لمدة 30 يوم

اضغط على زر support في الموقع واتصل بخمدمة العملاء


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (16 مايو 2010)

ارسلت لهم رساله وفي انتظار الرد


----------



## ابو بحـر (16 مايو 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

اخي طارق و اخي صلاح و انا شاهدت هذا الموضوع و حبيت اضيف معلومة صغيرة بما انني من محبي البرامج ذات المصادر المفتوحة هناك عدة برامج تخص التصميم و التخريج و هي مجانية و انا ابحث وجدت هذا البرنامج و يوجد له بموقعه فيديوهات مجانية للتعلم اليكم الموقع 
http://www.cambam.info/downloads/
و السلام خير ختام


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (16 مايو 2010)

شكرا لك ابو بحر مجهود طيب


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (16 مايو 2010)

ماشاء الله موقعكم على النت رائع يا ابا بحر


----------

